# mettre des photos dans ipad



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

bonjour tout le monde 

je trouve pas de sujet à ma question ... 

j'ai ouvert iphoto ... je vois mon ipad mais je peux pas mettre de photo dedans ? 

comment faire ? j ai essayé de glisser les photos depuis les événements mais ca marche pas ... 

merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2011)

Il faut passer par iTunes. Là, dans l'onglet photo de ton appareil tu as accès à ta bibliothèque iPhoto.


----------



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

j'aurais jamais imaginer !!! 

merci beaucoup !!!!


----------

